# Breeders in colorado



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

Does anyone know of any breeders in Colorado? Specifically around Denver and/or Parker?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

There's Camarattery in Denver. I've adopted from her before (and she has puttered around on this forum before as well), but she is a little "off" and makes high claims of her rats that I never found to be accurate.

I'm not sure if she still does this, but she used to claim on her website that her rats live to be five years old and don't have health problems.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> There's Camarattery in Denver. I've adopted from her before (and she has puttered around on this forum before as well), but she is a little "off" and makes high claims of her rats that I never found to be accurate.
> 
> I'm not sure if she still does this, but she used to claim on her website that her rats live to be five years old and don't have health problems.


I was actually just looking around their site but I doubt I'd be able to adopt from them since babies are little out of my price range (not that I am looking for rats right now since I have a lovely pair as is, just for future reference) and there's not many adults to choose from.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

There's a breeder in Colorado springs called Shinkelydinks Sunrise Rats. The Dumb Friends League is in denver? They always have a lot of rats.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

You won't find breeder rats much cheaper than $20-25 each. Breeding correctly is NOT cheap.

Driving down to the Springs would end up costing you more in gas.

Rats are expensive pets, so it doesn't really make sense to skimp on procuring them in the first place. If someone can't afford $50 up front, they probably can't afford to keep rats. Not always the case, but it's the general rule.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> You won't find breeder rats much cheaper than $20-25 each. Breeding correctly is NOT cheap.
> 
> Driving down to the Springs would end up costing you more in gas.
> 
> Rats are expensive pets, so it doesn't really make sense to skimp on procuring them in the first place. If someone can't afford $50 up front, they probably can't afford to keep rats. Not always the case, but it's the general rule.


 I am just young right now and it's difficult finding a decent job at this age. Once I get my license (next year) It should be much easier to get a job and afford them. My family can easily take care of rats I just want to move it to being my responsibility and not having my parents pay for much.


----------

